# Hello my older and bolder buddies and bud'ettes:)



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2014)

My sis had a free night at the Casino so here we are!  I have some pics to share, so I will add those last  My sis bought me a new game DVD with 6 hidden object games so I am loading them now.  Also, I never watch tv but there are tons of channels in this room  I am watching TVLand and The Andy Griffith show is on!  

My sis likes to play the slots so she has gone down now, and she will call me, or I will call her when we get hungry for din  She has free food too (well, I know you earn it when you stick money in the machines)!  She is so lucky honestly, she is smart to, quits when she is ahead.  I don't gamble much because I dealt 21 for 6 years when I was in my 20's.  Just too much, I just saw too much so it isn't fun for me, oh, and did I mention I never winhwell:.  But I love being here in this pretty room, good food, and especially not worrying about making the beds in the a.m., no cooking, no cleaning!  

Pouring rain out by the way, but I love looking at all the lights from the huge window you'll see in one photo

We did score a top-floor "tower" room which is way cool! I can see all over the bay, wowee wow.  The photos are silly but we are silly  We love to let our "little girls" come out and play.  So let's see if I can get some photos up to see how they turned out  Hope everyone is having a good evening, Denise 

Ok, gonna share 4 that turned out ok.  The Lights are pretty as I mentioned but you can't get through the rain on the window now dern it, I will try one though just for fun


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 11, 2014)

Yea !!! Booze, Jelly Beans and a big grin.  Definitely clues to a good time being had there.   Good for you Denise, enjoy every minute of it.  :thumbsup::wiggle:


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 11, 2014)

Oh, you two look like trouble on four legs! :hee:

Great pics, all of them - love those lights out there, but that old dock outside - is that the remains of the _Costa Concordia_ next to it? 

And what's that in the bag you're holding - M&M's? Gumballs? Meds? SO many questions! 

And I expect that room to be wrecked rock-star-style by the morning.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Yea !!! Booze, Jelly Beans and a big grin.  Definitely clues to a good time being had there.   Good for you Denise, enjoy every minute of it.  :thumbsup::wiggle:



Yes, I love jelly-beans but we ended up with M&M peanuts  The best part is visiting, and I am doing my visiting here since I don't do the slots  But my sis and I get along good that way, we both do our own thing "together".  Good to see you Di, I saw lots of folks on tonight Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Oh, you two look like trouble on four legs! :hee:
> 
> Great pics, all of them - love those lights out there, but that old dock outside - is that the remains of the _Costa Concordia_ next to it?
> 
> ...



LOL, yes, the lights are one of my fave things to try and photograph.  I like to eat too though so yes, the m&m's were good, the Merlot "is" still good, and the bag of raw vegies is amazingly wonderful  I just called Jan and she is doing just ok, almost ready to go eat, unless she hits a roll here in the next 1/2 hour.  I am trying out some "hidden object" games, eating the raw vegies Jan cut up, and having some vino.

Honestly, I've just been keeping house too many years to do too big of a mess, but if there's something special I can sort of leave behind in your honor Phil, let me knowkay:

Oh yes, I think I shall have to do a quick google on the Costa Concordia.  Be right back  Ok, big 10-4 Phil Never knew a thing about it, thank you, can't wait to read the whole story!!  How I love historic stuff Denise


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 11, 2014)

nwlady said:


> LOL, yes, the lights are one of my fave things to try and photograph.  I like to eat too though so yes, the m&m's were good, the Merlot "is" still good, and the bag of raw vegies is amazingly wonderful  I just called Jan and she is doing just ok, almost ready to go eat, unless she hits a roll here in the next 1/2 hour.  I am trying out some "hidden object" games, eating the raw vegies Jan cut up, and having some vino.



I wish I could multi-task like you. 



> Honestly, I've just been keeping house too many years to do too big of a mess, but if there's something special I can sort of leave behind in your honor Phil, let me knowkay:



Oh, boy - I'll have to think about that one for a while, because my first ideas are all unmentionable. 



> Oh yes, I think I shall have to do a quick google on the Costa Concordia.  Be right back  Ok, big 10-4 Phil Never knew a thing about it, thank you, can't wait to read the whole story!!  How I love historic stuff Denise



Oh, sorry - I was going to say "_Titanic_" but I figured that it was pretty much staying where it is, 2,200 feet down. But hey, now you have a research project!

Now stop chatting with us and go goose some cute waiters!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 11, 2014)

Looks like a fun time there Nwlady, glad you and your sister are enjoying yourselves!  Great pics! :bananalama:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks Seabreeze, just not all that spectacular but one thing for sure, we are spending some time out and about at least Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I wish I could multi-task like you.



Well it is awful easy to get confused and post on the wrong thread but  who cares, LOL!  It's almost time for burger and fries, that's what I  want!!





> Oh, boy - I'll have to think about that one for a while, because my first ideas are all unmentionable.



Yeah, you and John Belushi right, lol!!





> Oh, sorry - I was going to say "_Titanic_" but I figured that it was pretty much staying where it is, 2,200 feet down. But hey, now you have a research project!



I'm lookin out the window tryin to see if that's some ghost liner sunk in the bay :awman:



> Now stop chatting with us and go goose some cute waiters!


 No way, I like'em old and "smarter then me"ld:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2014)

oh my gosh, gilligans island is on!!  I havin the burgers and fries sent to the room, LOL!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 11, 2014)

nwlady said:


> oh my gosh, gilligans island is on!!  I havin the burgers and fries sent to the room, LOL!!



Oh Lord, you're as bad as me - you go on a vacation and you watch old TV shows and order room service! :rofl:

We get Gilligan's Island here every weeknight for an hour - I'm Gilligan'd out. 

Enjoy.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Feb 11, 2014)

Sounds like you're having a grand time. ENJOY!!!     :rofl:    :grin:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2014)

I like simple  If I had 10 billion dollars I would want to do the same things  But I'm now watchin tv, not literally, it's just on.  I'm typing to you folks out there, and waiting for my alerts to go off, but wait, now I am going to din with sis hugs all, Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2014)

i_am_Lois said:


> Sounds like you're having a grand time. ENJOY!!!     :rofl:    :grin:



Hi Lois, not a big deal but a good deal being with my sis, hugs and see you soon, denise


----------



## Rainee (Feb 12, 2014)

Sounds like you both having some fun.. ever go to Las Vegas for their Casinos and slots.. I played one once there , 
well played many but only won on one lol.. it was a Monopoly game one and I won enough to take us through the weekend 
with out raiding our bank , we saw a show in the Stardust Casino and a circus in Circus Circus.. but as far as 
going to other casinos over there none.. but loved to do as you do, stay in lovely luxury rooms where you have a bed each.. 
fox on your tele and movies galore... and lovely dining rooms.. that is the good life.. enjoy your time there with your sis and hope 
sis is lucky on them... Enjoy every minute of it.. love the view out your window too.. what was dinner like?


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 12, 2014)

I will have the wine...


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi, Denise, you and your sister sound like really 'fun gals'..I've enjoyed reading about your outing.

My travel buddy and I went to a casino in Oklahoma to see Terry Fator a while back, we had a blast.....enjoy the rest of your stay.


----------



## Judi.D (Feb 12, 2014)

Hope you are having a great time. I am not  really a gambler, but I do love getting a drink and watching the people. For me that is really entertaining.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 12, 2014)

Rainee said:


> Sounds like you both having some fun.. ever go to Las Vegas for their Casinos and slots.. I played one once there ,
> well played many but only won on one lol.. it was a Monopoly game one and I won enough to take us through the weekend
> with out raiding our bank , we saw a show in the Stardust Casino and a circus in Circus Circus.. but as far as
> going to other casinos over there none.. but loved to do as you do, stay in lovely luxury rooms where you have a bed each..
> ...



Hi Rainee,

I've been to LV but didn't gamble much, this was in the late 70's.  I think my sis has been there.  She doesn't gamble much at all so this is just usually if I get over here and we want to do something out of the ordinary  I don't know how she did, she is still trying to sleep, and I'm trying to keep this squeeky chair quiet.  That means I have to sit still, lol!!  It is pouring rain with some wind but out this HUGE window, looking over the bay is still so beautiful!!  I don't care what sort of weather it is, I love it  The only time I get antsy is when we have too, much ice on our roads, then, the cabin-fever sets in

Ttys, Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 12, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Looks like a fun time there Nwlady, glad you and your sister are enjoying yourselves!  Great pics! :bananalama:



I will listen to this a little later Sea  Don't want to wake sis, and I didn't bring any earbuds or headphones dern it!!  Hugs, denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 12, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Oh Lord, you're as bad as me - you go on a vacation and you watch old TV shows and order room service! :rofl:
> 
> We get Gilligan's Island here every weeknight for an hour - I'm Gilligan'd out.
> 
> Enjoy.



Everything in moderation, including Gilligan, gee wiz, haven't ya learned anything in your 29 years, lol!! ttys, denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 12, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> I will have the wine...



Hello Viv, I would offer you some but we "deleted" it, well, by way of our mouths.  We got a neat, little 4 pack of wine at RiteAid, I really like there choices there, and if you like wine, their Crane Lake is excellent in my book.  The merlot is better then any expensive stuff I have ever tasted Denise


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 12, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Everything in moderation, including Gilligan, gee wiz, haven't ya learned anything in your 29 years, lol!! ttys, denise



HEY!

I'm 29 years, 7 months, 22 days and 14 hours!!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 12, 2014)

Jackie22 said:


> Hi, Denise, you and your sister sound like really 'fun gals'..I've enjoyed reading about your outing.
> 
> My travel buddy and I went to a casino in Oklahoma to see Terry Fator a while back, we had a blast.....enjoy the rest of your stay.



If it weren't for my sis, I wouldn't get to go right now as I just don't have the bucks.  She has helped me so much, and yes, we do have a good time.  I think I get on her nerves at times since I am like a hyper, child, still!! LOL  She really never tried to drowned me, or feed me poison, mushroom soup either, not that I can recall:lofl:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 12, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> HEY!
> 
> I'm 29 years, 7 months, 22 days and 14 hours!!!



Whatever, now get some variety into your "tv viewing" line-up for the day:hatoff:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 12, 2014)

Judi.D said:


> Hope you are having a great time. I am not  really a gambler, but I do love getting a drink and watching the people. For me that is really entertaining.



Hi Judi,

I am a people-watcher, or well, I used to be.  I am more into yacking with people probably because I don't sit still very well, unless I am yackin with folks here on the forum:goodmorning:I can sit at my desk and yack a long time


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 12, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Whatever, now get some variety into your "tv viewing" line-up for the day



I DO have variety!

For example, here's my viewing schedule for today:



12:00-1:00 - _Return to Gilligan's Island_
1:00-2:00 - _Gilligan CSI_
2:00-3:00 - The Making of _Gilligan's Island_
4:00-10:00 - Gilligan's Island Marathon
10:00-11:00 - _Ginger and Maryanne: Tropical Ladies_ (Biography Channel special)


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 12, 2014)

I would like to figure out something to shoot back to you but my sis is bringing me breakfast as soon as the neighbors start putting out their half-empty trays! (I got that "material" from Jan)


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 12, 2014)

Ok, I like cheese too!!  Never tried goat cheese or the gouda.  I think my fave is smokey cheddar, but I also like pizza cheese, you know, the ones they use on pizza, LOL!  Hugs you gals, Denise


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 12, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Ok, I like cheese too!!  Never tried goat cheese or the gouda.  I think my fave is smokey cheddar, but I also like pizza cheese, you know, the ones they use on pizza, LOL!  Hugs you gals, Denise



Just had some applewood smoked cheddar; some left though!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 12, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Just had some applewood smoked cheddar; some left though!



k, shall I bring the Merlothugs Viv, Denise Oh wait, can't forget the triscuits, I have a thing for triscuits, LOL!!


----------



## Davey Jones (Feb 12, 2014)

Dammit... I need to go back to Vegas,was there 4 years ago with daughter and 2 kids.
Stayed at the Excalibur since its the kids friendly hotel.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 12, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Dammit... I need to go back to Vegas,was there 4 years ago with daughter and 2 kids.
> Stayed at the Excalibur since its the kids friendly hotel.



Well, get'er done DJ!!


----------

